# IVD - new natural form of ivf?



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Apologies if this has already come up (I did do a quick search). Thought it might be of interest: 

Quote: (from Guardian Newspaper)
_The treatment, called in vivo development, or IVD, aims to take the test tube out of the test tube baby process by allowing fertilised eggs to develop in the mother's womb rather than a dish in the lab._

see link below for Newspaper article:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2008/feb/27/medicalresearch

Kazzie

/links


----------

